# ? Evap



## Kammie22

Hi just looking for advice, is this an evap


----------



## Kiwiberry

Any pic hun?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't see a photo sorry.


----------



## Kammie22

Aww sorry I didn’t realise the pic didn’t go up, how do I get the pic to load it keeps saying too large


----------



## soloso

Kammie22 said:


> Aww sorry I didn’t realise the pic didn’t go up, how do I get the pic to load it keeps saying too large

Usually cropping it on your phone first helps :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Or taking a screen shot works to but I normally just crop on my phone


----------

